# Overtime for MP's



## tannerthehammer (9 May 2006)

Do they allow you to do any overtime as an MP?


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2006)

No such thing as "overtime" in the military....you get payed 24/7

Maybe you should be one of my clients

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43026.0.html


----------



## QV (9 May 2006)

Tanner,

We get paid by salary on a bi-monthly basis.  No overtime pay, but you can work all the overtime you want to.   >


----------



## Dissident (10 May 2006)

No overtime, but what about shortleave?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2006)

At the discretion of your CO, within guidelines.


----------



## garb811 (11 May 2006)

At a Guardhouse, in my experience, you will not be given Short Leave in compensation for over-time unless extenuating circumstances exist.  Shift commanders usually have the flexibility to manage their shifts are required so you may see some time back here and there but if you are on a busy or under strength base you will never see the time back you put in.  As the Branch has modernized many of the time eating elements have been removed (such as retyping an entire page of a 7 copy report on a typewriter because of a typo on the last line...) but, as with everyone else in the CF as you're no doubt aware, the expectation is you put in the hours needed to get things done.

Other things to be aware of in regard to hours worked:

- You will not be compensated for any Stat holidays you work on shift.  At one point I realized that the shift I was working on was working every stat holiday for pretty much a whole year due to the way everything fell.  So sad, too bad, it's the way life is.
- At a guardhouse, you normally will work either Christmas or New Years, even if you have a "day job" to ensure that everyone gets at least one of these off.
- Even later in your career when you move on to a specialized role such as NIS, NCIU etc and/or move up in rank, you will be tied to a cell-phone "on call" as the Duty Investigator, MPDO etc for varying periods of time with no compensation.  When the phone rings, you go, even if it's in the middle of Thanksgiving dinner.
- If you're in the middle of something and shift change happens, don't expect to have someone show up to relieve you.  It is the policy in many places, for good reason, that what you start, you finish.
- You don't go home before the paperwork is done.


----------

